# A4/BMW 3-series commercial



## Mr_Mollari (Aug 26, 2002)

Watching Super Bowl pre-game, just saw an amusing Audi commercial.
A4 and BMW 3-series driver go to their driveways and get into their cars. 
A4 driver adjusts rear-view, has a good view of the road. BMW driver adjusts rear-view, has a good view of his face.
A4 driver backs out of driveway, and heads off to wherever. BMW driver sitting in driveway, looking in rear-view adjusting his hair.
I must admit, this was a much better commercial than some of their "inspirational' ones that I've seen previously. Should get a few more people to the stealerships.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (Mr_Mollari)*

The A4 is finally directly attacking the 3 Series


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (tonydule)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The A4 is finally directly attacking the 3 Series[HR][/HR]​and i think if people actually go out and look at a new A4 then they will see that its winning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

That commercial was funny, and VERY true. It seems more and more lately, the 3 series is appealing to the type who just wants a nice name on the hood of the car. Not hte type that truly is inspired by driving....


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (idrivequattro)*

it is true, i looked at both and took the A4 3.0 because i think u are getting more of a driving machine for the same money, and you can beat quattro!!!
anyone know where i can find that commercial on the internet


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

anyone know where i can find this commercial???


----------



## Mr_Mollari (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

Ask and ye shall receive!








http://www.audiusa.com/a4_microsite/driver/driver_decode/0,5179,sedan-flash-m2,00.html
QT needed
edit: Damn urls

[Modified by Mr_Mollari, 9:16 PM 1-31-2003]


[Modified by Mr_Mollari, 9:17 PM 1-31-2003]


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (Mr_Mollari)*

thanks a lot


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

I just saw that commercial during the NHL all star game.....Danny Heatley kicks ass!!!!


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (idrivequattro)*

he played well, gotta give him credit


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

I would have liked to have seen Illya there too though...and sandis ozolinsh


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (idrivequattro)*

im just mad none of my Leafs played in the game


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

Eddie was a scratch though......


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (Mr_Mollari)*

Here's the thing about that commercial. Audi would do ANYTHING to get the so-called "poseurs" to flock to A4's like they do to the 3-Series.
No one _wants_ to be a small selling niche car. BMW has managed to build great driver's cars that also attract those looking for the latest "in-mobile." That's absolutely perfect because it maximizes sales numbers. 
Also, it's not like their aren't plenty of "poseur" Audi drivers. If Audi drivers were so "driver first/anti-image" wouldn't they be spending their money on cheaper, better performing cars instead of marked up 'Dubs? 
Sorry . . . playing Devil's Advocate. I love Audis, but there are two sides to every coin.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (Sporin)*

Agreed....
But the beauty of the commercial is that they directly make fun of BMW drivers. 
Also, I think as a whole, from what I have seen is that Audi drivers "stay" audi drivers. It seems as though BMW drivers are the ones more likely to "cross" over brands. There is no quantifiable evidence of this of course, just my observations>


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (idrivequattro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Agreed....
But the beauty of the commercial is that they directly make fun of BMW drivers. 
Also, I think as a whole, from what I have seen is that Audi drivers "stay" audi drivers. It seems as though BMW drivers are the ones more likely to "cross" over brands. There is no quantifiable evidence of this of course, just my observations>[HR][/HR]​a BMW stays a BMW driver, however a mercedes driver is more of a poseur and a mercedes driver will switch over. BMW's are driving machines just like Audi's, but because BMW's have such an image you do have poseur's driving them


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

Good point...how could we leave Mercedes out!!!


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (idrivequattro)*

lol, mercedes is definitely for poseurs, thats why they only make 4 models with stick out of a possible 20 something


----------



## TurboJewS4 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

I like the new Mercedes CL55 AMG Coupe, with a 493 horsepower supercharged V8


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (TurboJewS4)*

crap..who wouldn't? I like the RS6!!!


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (TurboJewS4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like the new Mercedes CL55 AMG Coupe, with a 493 horsepower supercharged V8







[HR][/HR]​wait for the M6 in about a year and a half, V10 500 ponies naturally aspirated, supercharge that


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

back to the commercial how about that gear whine, I'm surprised they didn't drown it out. Yeah whatever reverse is straight cut and noisy.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

that has got to be a B6 problem, or a problem with push down reverse...my A4 (B5) does not have that whine....


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (idrivequattro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that has got to be a B6 problem, or a problem with push down reverse...my A4 (B5) does not have that whine....[HR][/HR]​all cars have that whine in reverse! your just in the car and dont hear it as loud as if you were standing outside of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that has got to be a B6 problem, or a problem with push down reverse...my A4 (B5) does not have that whine....
all cars have that whine in reverse! your just in the car and dont hear it as loud as if you were standing outside of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Actually, they all don't. My car, for instance has a synchro on the reverse gear, so no whine. Many newer cars have this.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (blkaudicq)*

hell....on most old VW's, if you flip the ring gear...you could have four gears of reverse, with no whine.....
I don't know why I posted that, it just sounded funny.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (fitch)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
a BMW stays a BMW driver, however a mercedes driver is more of a poseur and a mercedes driver will switch over. [HR][/HR]​
I don't know about that. Around here (for the most part) Mercs are bought by people that like big comfy reliable cars, but can afford better than a toyota







On that note, the merc dealers can live damn near off of repeat business while the BMW salesmen act more like ford guys.....
FWIW, I attracted more negative attention in my BMW than I have in any other car I've owned. I''m barely even noticed in my audi except by other audi owners


----------



## ndumu (Oct 2, 2002)

we need quattro on the jetta/golf (in the US) - till then ill be dreamin of marked up dubs, lol.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A4/BMW 3-series commercial (Silly_me)*

you made some good points but BMW drivers tend to not switch to Mercs but Merc drivers tend to switch more to BMW/Audi, if they arent only interested in a comfy car (like you say) if you want a driving machine a BMW or Audi driver prob wont switch to mercs


----------

